# Killer snails?



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I had a batch of RB's hatch about a week and a half ago. Since this was the first time I ever had this occur (and rather unexpectedly I might add), I started scouring the site for info about raising fry. It was quite helpful.

However, one suggestion was to keep a couple snails in the fry tank to clean up the excess waste. I did so, and was quite happy with the resulting clean tank. However, I began noticing large numbers of my fry disappearing, usually upon inspection in the morning...no dead bodies floating or anything - just raptured right out of the tank it seemed. I puzzled over it for several days, checking to see if they could possibly be getting sucked into the filter somehow, or jumping out of the tank, but could find no answer.

It finally popped into my head that the snails may be the culprit. They weren't that large, although in comparison to the fry they were about 3 times their size. I sucked all the snails out, and since thereafter, my fry numbers have remained surprisingly steady.

Were the snails snacking on my fry as they slept on the bottom of the tank? In retrospect it wouldn't have taken much to hold them in place on the glass while the snail snacked away at them, since they P's bodies were so soft and undeveloped.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I would say the snails aren't gonna kill live fry. I would recommend changing somthing your doing. More frequent water changes, manually cleaning the sh*t up your self manually.


----------

